#   >       8.2

## Dunda

. 
    ,  ,  ,   ,     5,     4.   ,       ???

----------

.

----------


## Dunda

???
    5     ,       .         " "   2  4.         4 ,  5   !!!

----------

?

----------


## Dunda

!!!! )))))))))))     !!!1 
        .     !!!   !!!

----------

:Wink:

----------


## Rainbovv

,   ,   174 ,    ,      =1.            "  (205 81)",     1...    ,    ,      ,

----------


## Defender_1024

1.
    ,     (,   ..)

----------


## Rainbovv

*Defender_1024*, ,  ?       :Frown:            =1,          ?

----------


## Defender_1024

-    ?  ,       162.       .
    .  .  2011  :
http://www.buh.ru/document-1887

----------


## Rainbovv

*Defender_1024*, ,  !    ,         :Frown:

----------

> !!!! )))))))))))     !!!1 
>         .     !!!   !!!


    .

----------

:   "     "   " "      ,     .        ,     .

----------


## Rahsch

> "     "


    ,      . 1?

----------

> :   "     "   " "      ,     .        ,     .


     ,     "..."  !       ,

----------

